# post your closeups or head shots



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Let's see the closeups and/or head shots. Here goes mine......
































the only sort of closeup i have of Miss Chloe.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

estelle58 said:


>


you have some very beautiful kitties estelle!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

great pics Tim


----------



## Michael D (May 31, 2008)

This is Sparkles. He passed away this past fall after 14 years with us. Lymphoma took his to early. He was a F3 Bengal, truely an amazing cat. We miss him


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Madison 1988-2006









Talullah 9/06










May 2008










Remo 9/06


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ollie:


















Sophie:


















Baby Kitty:


----------



## GreatPyr (Jun 4, 2008)

Muzby and Bristol napping.








Bristol peeking in from the Catitat.








Bristol enjoying a hug.








Jitterbug and Bristol


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Murphy in the first week we brought him home:


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Guys they're all so PRETTY!!!!!!!


----------



## Kittee (Jun 5, 2008)

So pretty! Can I play?

Here is my Pixel Puss!


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

For those that remember Baily, he's still smilling!!!










And here's Psycho mugshot!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow! They're all so gorgeous!


----------



## ck14 (Jun 16, 2008)

Leroy, when I first met him:










And now:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Toby in the garden last weekend. quickly becomiing one of my fav pics of him.

Also










So cute. We had only had him a couple of weeks. He had been to the vet to get retested for FIV and for a general check up.

also 










and lol










and - last one


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Jazz, my son's cat









Mango










Mango again










Jazz


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Leroy's eyes are STUNNING!!


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Tommy 1










Tommy 2

Mick.


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Alvin










Wilson


Mick.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Toby










Willow










Smudge my beautiful rainbow girl 



















Clyde – one of my Mum’s cats and Willow and Tobys uncle and great uncle


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Where Duchess sits when I've been on the computer too long!


----------



## Skittles (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------

